# MySQL-ODBC-Abfrage in Word-Formular übergeben



## knoebi (21. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde gern direkt in einem Worddokument auf Daten einer MySQL-Datenbank zugreifen. Die Verbindung zur Datenbank steht schon und ich kann mir Inhalte diverser Tabellen in Word importieren.

Nun würde ich gern das Ergebnis einer Abfrage in ein Word-Formular, z.B. als Dropdownauswahl einfügen.

Mir fehlt nur im Moment der Ansatzpunkt. Programmversion ist 2003.

Gruß


----------

